# SQL Server Management Studio stopped working



## hjlester (Aug 3, 2015)

After upgrading my Surface Pro 3 to Windows 10 I had to remove and reinstall SQL Server Management Studio


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you still having issues with it? What are those issues? Only that it stopped working?


----------

